# My axolotl cut herself!



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

Got home, and my axolotl has cut herself, her stomach/insides are hanging out, is there anything i can do  :'( help fast!


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

Its probaly too late, but get across to caudata.org. The axie experts all hang out there


----------



## zoezakella (May 1, 2011)

Did you get on caudata?? How is your axie doing??


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Surely it's a goner...

May I ask, how did your Axolotl cut itself?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

As above how did it happen?


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

shes still alive, i use a q-tip to push the intestine inside, and she is fine, the cut is healing very good, shes being put in the fridge for around 3 hours a day to stop fungi,  and i came home to find her fish tank in pieces and her on the floor with the cut D:  but shes on the mend


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds scary but also good things seem ok. What happened to the tank though???


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

chuckie127 said:


> shes still alive, i use a q-tip to push the intestine inside, and she is fine, the cut is healing very good, shes being put in the fridge for around 3 hours a day to stop fungi,  and i came home to find her fish tank in pieces and her on the floor with the cut D:  but shes on the mend


 Blimey- she's lucky to be alive! :gasp:


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

i dont know i think it was weak tank and it just had enough, i heard the bang come from upstairs, and i know its a miracle, will post pics later if i get a chance


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow that's pretty shocking if she's alive. However, the injury sounded pretty bad and she may not live, but here's hoping! 

Is she still eating?


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yep shes still eating


----------



## DreamFish (Jan 18, 2012)

Where are the pictures? I'm quite intrigued.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

DreamFish said:


> Where are the pictures? I'm quite intrigued.


I would also like pictures :no1:


----------

